# Polishing a Caravan



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so I know some of you on here have done caravans/motorhomes before, and I was wondering if there's any particular hints/tips to know....

Basically, I've just come off the phone from my mate. Last time I saw him, he was thinking of ditching his mechanic business, and concentrate on fixing/servicing caravans instead, as there's only one company in the area that does this, so a big market for him to target.

He's just asked me to pop down and take a look at one he's got in. It requires some painting, which he's doing, but the rest needs polishing. If the owner likes the look when he collects it, my mate will no doubt get a decent contract from him.

So, is there anything I should be warey of? I'm aware the front and/or back is usually fibreglass. How should I proceed with these on a Rotary? Is is a case of low speeds at all times? Do they get hot quick? I'm I likely to need agressive or mild polishes/pads etc?

Any advice would be great. Also, my mate is thinking of buying a polisher, should he get the contract, so I need to pass some advice on to him too.

TIA

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd also like to know this.

I've been told there's like some protective barrier or somthing of the sort which means your shouldnt polish the body on a motorhome? 

The Cab yes, Body know, but i'm reluctant to believe this?


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I say this as a caravan owner and someone who has worked/managed a body shop. Go nowhere near a caravan with a rotary or DA as the paint isn't automotive paint as in car paint it is especially made for the caravan industry and secondly it is usually between 40-50 microns thick sometimes as low as 35 it is the primer which gives the white coat its reflection you are best to use TFR’s and polishes like Mer or SRP with silicone in them. Specialist fibreglass cleaners can be had from a boat chandlers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers boss..... I'll just tell him to but some SRP then, and go at it by hand


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

INWARD123 said:


> I say this as a caravan owner and someone who has worked/managed a body shop. Go nowhere near a caravan with a rotary or DA as the paint isn't automotive paint as in car paint it is especially made for the caravan industry and secondly it is usually between 40-50 microns thick sometimes as low as 35 it is the primer which gives the white coat its reflection you are best to use TFR's and polishes like Mer or SRP with silicone in them. Specialist fibreglass cleaners can be had from a boat chandlers


So what i heard was right then!

Thanks for that fella!


----------

